# Puente h con MOSFET canal N (IRF830)



## gla91 (Abr 1, 2009)

hola, queria saber si alguien me podia pasar un circuito de un puente h pero hecho con mosfet canal N (IRF830), se que hay que poner un bomba de tension o algo asi, si alguien me puede pasar un circuito se lo agradeceria mucho. graciassss


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Abr 1, 2009)

Cheka Aquí:

http://www.learn-c.com/experiment7.htm


----------

